
Brexit reveals Britain’s enduring flaws - dm319
https://www.ft.com/content/b3d62bcc-7713-11e7-90c0-90a9d1bc9691
======
dazc
cached
[https://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:uKanSl...](https://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:uKanSlRvnvsJ:https://www.ft.com/content/b3d62bcc-7713-11e7-90c0-90a9d1bc9691)

